# Caméra iSight ne fonctionne pas



## claunic (5 Mars 2011)

J'essaie de faire fonctionner la caméra sur msn et ça ne fonctionne pas.  J'ai un message de manycam.com qui m'indique que sur le iMac G5 PPC le site n'a pas fait de mise à jour pour les caméras avec processeur PPC (iMacG5).  Que faire ?


----------



## christophe2312 (5 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir 
Sur skype  c est universel la video


----------



## claunic (6 Mars 2011)

La caméra fonctionne bien avec Skype mais ce ne sont pas tous qui ont Skype et qui veulent l'installer.  Parfois, je dois utiliser msn et c'est impossible.  Dois-je me résoudre à utiliser uniquement Skype et ne pas correspondre avec ceux qui sont sur msn ?


----------



## christophe2312 (6 Mars 2011)

C est possible msn video mais avec un mac intel, donc changer de mac pour etre en video sur msn
Perso j utilise la quelque fois la video , mais sans, cela ne me cause pas de soucis


----------



## claunic (6 Mars 2011)

c'est sûr que la solution serait de changer de mac.  Actuellement, il va très bien, je n'ai aucun problème sauf la caméra.  De plus, je suis à la retraite et le coût d'un tel investissement peut être retardé.  Donc, je vais oublier msn ainsi que mes amis sur msn qui veulent utiliser la vidéo.  Il n'auront qu'à télécharger Skype.  Si non ... chatter seulement sur msn.


----------

